# Configurazione Toshiba Satellite 5200-701

## Josuke

Salve a tutti io possiedo questo portatile..non male ma ho notato alcuni problemucci il primo è l'utilizzo dei driver alsa, il driver è l'intel8x0, l'installazione non da problemi e nemmeno il caricamento..il suono va discretamente bene...ma ho notato che non posso sentire più di un suono contemporaneamente...gli altri suoni restano in coda e  quando è finito il primo parte il secondo e così via..altro problemuccio...non riesco in nessun modo ad attivare il supporto bluethooth anche se in più siti spiegano come fare su questo portatile non ci pensa nemmeno ad andare...se qualcuno ha questo portatile e sa qualcosa su questi argomenti sarei felice di saperne di più..se invece ha questo portatile e non riesce a far funzionare qualcosa...sarò felice di aiutarlo tnx

----------

## cerri

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti io possiedo questo portatile..non male ma ho notato alcuni problemucci il primo è l'utilizzo dei driver alsa, il driver è l'intel8x0, l'installazione non da problemi e nemmeno il caricamento..il suono va discretamente bene...ma ho notato che non posso sentire più di un suono contemporaneamente...gli altri suoni restano in coda e  quando è finito il primo parte il secondo e così via..

 O usi un sound server (esd, arts, ecc.) oppure ti configuri per bene i drivers (e ti assicuri di avere l'ultima versione). Dai un'occhiata al sito ufficiale, li troverai delle guide interessanti...

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> altro problemuccio...non riesco in nessun modo ad attivare il supporto bluethooth anche se in più siti spiegano come fare su questo portatile non ci pensa nemmeno ad andare...se qualcuno ha questo portatile e sa qualcosa su questi argomenti sarei felice di saperne di più..se invece ha questo portatile e non riesce a far funzionare qualcosa...sarò felice di aiutarlo tnx

 Non ho quel portatile, ma se indichi il tuo problema... forse... chissà...

----------

## Josuke

mmm fammi capire dici quindi che con un sound server il problema sparirebbe?...sta cosa non la immaginavo nemmeno dato che non ne ho mai usato uno...oss con sound blaster banali non mi ha mai dato problemi...cmque grazie provo al più presto...

Per il bluethooth il problema è èpiù complesso...il fatto è che su questo portatile del c....o il bluethooth viene disattivato di default all'avvio quindi bisogna attivarlo....in internet molti parlavano di un programma chiamato dmabt che avrebbe dovuto attivarlo..il programma usa le toshutils, cercando come un matto in internet ho scoperto che con sto portatile quel famigerato programma non va na mazza   :Laughing:   e come soluzione diceva di usare un modulo (toshiba_acpi) modificato da Enrico Rubboli...ho provato a sostituire il modulo...e in effetti compare una nuova voce bluethoot...ora, attivandolo con un echo su /proc/acpi/toshiba/bluethoot mi si dovrebbe accendere una luce che indica l'on del bluethooth e in effetti si accende...ma sembra mi prenda per i fondelli visto che poi non va nulla...mah il problema è mistico   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

Ho provato con esd e ora i suoni si sentono contemporaneamente ti ringrazio per la dritta   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ti pare! CMQ anche alsa deve fare la stessa cosa... esd ha il brutto vizio di "succhiarsi" un po' troppa cpu!

Per il bluetooth la storia e' un po' troppo complessa (nel senso che e' troppo dipendente dalla tua macchina)  :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

ma ti pare vedrai che prima o poi qualcosa di definitivo per sto cavolo di bluetooth lo trovo   :Cool: 

----------

## Josuke

tanto per informazione generale sono riuscito tramite un paio di trucchetti a far andare il bluetooth su questo portatile..ora se qualcuno avesse bisogno di dritte (visto che l'hanno visitato in tanti sto post)...che faccia sapere

----------

## cerri

Beh potresti postarlo cmq...  :Wink:  la curiosita' e' maledettamente tanta...  :Razz: 

----------

## Josuke

sto scivendo un how to approposito della configurazione generale di questo portatile e simili, quando lo finisco lo metto sul mio sito

----------

## paolo

Io ho un 2410-303 sul quale a breve sostituirò XP con Gentoo e vorrei far aggiungere il supporto (optional) BT (oltre a quello wi-fi), quindi...

Aspetto l'howto!!!  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@Josuke:

Non ho mai provato a compilare il supporto per la porta Firewire. Ti sei fissato solo sul Bluetooth o nel tuo how-to ti occuperai anche di quella?  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

mi occuperò anche di quella...ma solo per quanto riguarda la sezione kernel...perchè non ho nulla di firewire quindi non potrei provare  :Smile: 

----------

